# Compass Pathways (CMPS)



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This pharma company just IPO'd in the US. Apparently, Compass works on synthetic psilocybin, the active ingredient in "magic mushrooms" which causes psychedelic experiences. They are trying to develop it for the treatment of depression.

I am not buying it, but thought I'd share.









‘Magic Mushroom’ Company Goes Mainstream, Jumps 71% Post-IPO


Compass Pathways Plc, the U.K. company that has patented a synthetic version of the active ingredient in so-called magic mushrooms for use in treatment-resistant depression, went public on Friday.




www.bloomberg.com





There are also a number of similar Canadian companies which hope to use LSD (acid), ketamine, MDMA (ecstasy) and psilocybin for treatments:









Move over, pot: Psychedelic drug companies gear up to list on Canadian stock exchanges


Companies developing treatments from LSD, ketamine and the active ingredient in magic mushrooms are finding interest from investors, including Kevin O'Leary




financialpost.com


----------

